#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  Jee main 2013 rank predictor

## bparam1962

I have got 91.2% in cbse and 147 in JEE Main exam. I belong to OBC and Karnataka state. Pl inform the probable rank and the which NIT will i get.





  Similar Threads: JEE Main 2014 Rank Predictor JEE Main Rank Predictor 2013 | Expected rank for JEE Main 2013 Jee main rank predictor JEE Main INDEX 2013 | Cut off, Syllabus, Date sheet, Solution, Rank Predictor, Answer Key, Results, Analysis

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> I have got 91.2% in cbse and 147 in JEE Main exam. I belong to OBC and Karnataka state. Pl inform the probable rank and the which NIT will i get.


Your rank would be around 27000..... Because of your category quota u have fair chances to get nit suratkal... All the very best  :):

----------


## Davinder Deep Singh Sunny

ihave scored 54 in jee main and 330/500 in cbse . Im sc category from punjab . Im i eligible for any nit . what will be my AIR

----------


## ankurverma1994

Home State: U.P. ; Category: General; UPTU rank: 2941; JEE Mains: marks: 164; Board % (ISC 2012): 89%; JEE advanced: marks: 133 What would be my expected rank in JEE mains & Advanced and which collges should i look for from core enginneering branches... I have also seprately applied for THAPAR, ISAT, DAIICT.... Do i withstand any chance here?

----------


## pranav298

SIR 
my jeemains score is 134 and i have scored 95.4 in my state board . i belong 2 andhra pradesh.
can i get any nit , im intersted in ece nd cse.
excludng srinagar and assam r dey ny oder nits dat i may get ?....

----------


## Santosh Kandrika

i have scored 110 marks in jee main. i belong to OBC and i have scored 93% in Andhra Pradesh board .
what can i expect my AIR rank...?
Can i have any scope of getting admission in any NIT's.?

----------


## Era Gill

> SIR 
> my jeemains score is 134 and i have scored 95.4 in my state board . i belong 2 andhra pradesh.
> can i get any nit , im intersted in ece nd cse.
> excludng srinagar and assam r dey ny oder nits dat i may get ?....


Your rank would be around 22000..... u have very less chances to get cse and ece in any nit without domicile quota so i would suggest to try for private colgs also  :): 

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




> i have scored 110 marks in jee main. i belong to OBC and i have scored 93% in Andhra Pradesh board .
> what can i expect my AIR rank...?
> Can i have any scope of getting admission in any NIT's.?


Your al rank would be 30k...... u can get bio tech in nit warangal....  :):

----------


## divakardinu

heloo my marks are 163 in mains under GEN category and got 98% in board exam.. so what is my estimated rank? :(nod):

----------


## TheCloneGamer

hi
jee mains-178
category-obc
96% in ap board and belong to A.P
wat would be my rank
Please reply

----------


## Era Gill

> heloo my marks are 163 in mains under GEN category and got 98% in board exam.. so what is my estimated rank?


Your rank would be around 11000...... What is your home state??

----------


## Santosh Kandrika

thanku
can i get ece in any NIT.........?
all over india......?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> thanku
> can i get ece in any NIT.........?
> all over india......?


Very less chances to get ece in a good nit....  :(think):

----------


## sadaf ali

hello, my marks are 223 in mains under GEN category and got 89% in maharastra board exam.. so what is my estimated rank? which branch i can get in vnit

----------


## Ankith Jain

sir,my marks in jee(mains) is 176 and i has 96.9% in AP board,what be my approximated rank and in which NIT can i get ECE branch....?

----------


## mitesh439083

Dear Friends, My son got 135 in jee main and his board persentile is 98.03. Belongs to SC category and from Gujarat State.
What whould be his rank and chance of getting addmission at NIT SURATKAL, NIT WARANGAL AND NIT TRICHY.
Please reply...........

----------


## aishwarya cholin

sir, 
my jee score is 120/360 n karnataka board marks 559/600 i.e 93.166%
wil i get any branch in nit surathkal......?? :=:

----------


## Era Gill

> sir, 
> my jee score is 120/360 n karnataka board marks 559/600 i.e 93.166%
> wil i get any branch in nit surathkal......??


Your rank would be approx 25000.... u can get metallurgy and civil in nit suratkal

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




> hello, my marks are 223 in mains under GEN category and got 89% in maharastra board exam.. so what is my estimated rank? which branch i can get in vnit


Your rank would be around 12000..u have fair chances to get svnit  :): 

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




> sir,my marks in jee(mains) is 176 and i has 96.9% in AP board,what be my approximated rank and in which NIT can i get ECE branch....?


Your rank would be around 12000... u can get metallurgy and biotech in nit waragal ):

----------


## Era Gill

> Dear Friends, My son got 135 in jee main and his board persentile is 98.03. Belongs to SC category and from Gujarat State.
> What whould be his rank and chance of getting addmission at NIT SURATKAL, NIT WARANGAL AND NIT TRICHY.
> Please reply...........


His rank would be around 17000.. because of category quota he can get any oh these nits  :):

----------


## bro_over_hos

My JEE Mains score was 122, and i scored 96% in my Boards (ISC). Any idea what my rank will be and whether i can get an NIT/IIIT?
The branches i'm looking for are Mechanical, Information Technology, Electrical, Electronics and Telecommunication or Mining (maybe even Chemical).

----------


## Bharat sati

I have got 93.4% in cbse and 147 in JEE Main exam. I belong to GENRAL and uttrakhand state.....what will my all india rank and state rank ?

----------


## RANIP

SIR,I have got 163 in jee mains and 91% in cbse board...i belongs to general category...what will be my rank????

----------


## Era Gill

> My JEE Mains score was 122, and i scored 96% in my Boards (ISC). Any idea what my rank will be and whether i can get an NIT/IIIT?
> The branches i'm looking for are Mechanical, Information Technology, Electrical, Electronics and Telecommunication or Mining (maybe even Chemical).


Your rank would be around 24000.. What is your home state??

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




> I have got 93.4% in cbse and 147 in JEE Main exam. I belong to GENRAL and uttrakhand state.....what will my all india rank and state rank ?


Your rank would be around 17000. u have fair chances to get nit uttrakhand ):

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




> SIR,I have got 163 in jee mains and 91% in cbse board...i belongs to general category...what will be my rank????


Your rank would be around 21000. What is your home state??

----------

